
Why smart people defend bad ideas (old essay, but good read) - nreece
http://www.scottberkun.com/essays/40-why-smart-people-defend-bad-ideas/
======
Prrometheus
The ancient Chinese had three symbols for power: gold, a sword, and a mirror.
Wealth and military force are obviously sources of power. However the third,
self-knowledge, is often overlooked.

